# Offroad Charity Event Ideas



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Okay guys let's start working on this now and not wait to late. Looking at my schedule I have most of May and July open so when would be a good time to do it? Also where?


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

carlton,

can you give me a call when you have a few minutes to talk. I have a few ideas and a place that would be great to hold it at but just wanna see what you think before i post it. Dont wanna offend anyone or any place. Thanks.

Ronnie norris

P.S. YOU still owe me a plaque!!!!!!!!!! lol


281-354-6714


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I still have trophies here so I'm always good to go! Just let me know and we will GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Ronnie

What race was the plaque for? I have a lot of them here for people that didn't hang around for the awards. LOL

p.s. drop me an email about the place. I have a feeling I know your suggestion.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Carlton- shoot me an email. Got an idea for geting good coverage for a charity race like this. Doesnt even matter where.

[email protected]


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Email sent Mongo.

I know a lot of guys in Houston run electric so do we make this electric and gas? Do we make it two days? I think if both answers to that are yes then we do electric one day and gas the next. Gives guys a chance to run both if they have both and gives a clean track to the elctric guys before the gas guys rut it up.
Ideas on classes?
As soon as we set the classes and date I can start to work on sponsors.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Electric and nitro stadium truck only? I think that would be great. We keep it simple - eletric stock and modified stadium truck and nitro 1/10 sportsman and expert class. Other ideas? May and July are bit consumed for me, usually, but if we do early May or the middle of July that should be good.

Place? K&M or Mike's - one or the other ought to work out fine.

Let's GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

Mikes for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I already have one sponser for sure if interested. My dad will donate cash and a few other things for the races for sure. He owns a construction company so he sticks by his word. I cant donate alot of cash right now cuz me and brandy's baby boy is due in about a week or 2 at most.(christmas baby hopefully) but i can donate time on helping on the track and whatever else needed. someone just let me know. 

thanks,
ronnie norris
281-354-6714


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

if you stick to just 1/10 gas truck i dont think the turnout will be there with 1/8th scale now thats were the people are at just my opinion


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree if we're talking offroad then we have to look at 1/8 since that's what everyone has now.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

that would be great have you decided on any date? IF its in the summer that would be great because i can go to alot of races since im not in school


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Reply sent Carlton. 


If we include electric, I'll be there. My preference would be mod buggy and truck, and then maybe 8th and MT. Keep it simple with less classes.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

That is fine. I was just getting some discussions going. OK. But are we on borad with the electric stock and modified racing one day and then nitro the other? And for nitro, are we going to keep it simple? 1/8 buggy and 1/10 stadium truck? How deep do we want to go?

Right now, I have 22 trophies left over from the last charity race event we did which have each to replace plaques for this year - all year, class, and place are on the plaque. I also still have a **** load of Xtreme RC Magazine stickers from that event too! Just let me know and we can setup whatever classes we need to.

PD2


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

I think we need to include some electric. We should do electric on saturday and gas on sunday. I think we can go up to 4 classes on saturday say stk &mod buggy & trk. The two most popular gas classes are 1/8 & arena truck(truggy) then MT.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Since there seems to be a resurgence in 4wd electric, Id almost leave out stock truck or buggy in favor of 4wd.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CD, that's what I've been saying for months. Flashlights on Sat. Mod truck and buggy, and I think Mongo is right on 4wd. Thgen I'd say 1/18. The guys that run Mod are pretty much the ones that would run Stock. Thyen you're trying to do 4 classes in one day and it's too much, esp. with all the tweaking on Stock motors. Then on Sunday run gas, GT, 1/8, Arena truck and MT. That's 4 classes right there. I need to try Shriners again, I've e-mailed Steve R. several times and haven't heard back. I'll try calling him at the office and on his cell tomorrow. I assume we want to do Shriners again?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Nope! Not! No Way!*

You take away stock and that is more $ that won't be collected. There's time to get all in.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

There's usually more stock racers than mod. Plus there are lights! LOL


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Im in for 4wd and Mod truck.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

As long as the date doesnt conflict with anything else, IM in for mod truck and mod buggy. Also depends on what track we're talking about too.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

mikes(gulf coast raceway) would be the best place to hold it in my opinion.

just my .02 cents

ronnie


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

mikes or km i cant deside its hard. OH Well. I"ll leave the choice of wear the race will be in caroltons hands.Ha The pressures on you buddy.

Just my 00.3 cents top that ronnieLOL

-Travis Zipps


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

i think mikes would be a good place to hold it too 
jus my .02 cents on top of yall .04 cents lol


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry Chris YES the Shriner's is the charity I was intending.


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

mikes for sure.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> Sorry Chris YES the Shriner's is the charity I was intending.


Im in!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm in for 1/8 if I can get enough notice to put off for it in case it conflicts with my job.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Kev, we'll give you enough notice. I think we're talking May or June.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay, I e-mailed Steve and Marja again. If I don't hear from them I'll try to catch Steve on his cell. I'm fine with either K&M or Mike's. Both have good facilities and both have been more than good to us in the past. Coin flip? IMO, whoever gets it this year, then the other should get it the following.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Coule always do K&M for the off-road race and then do another later in the year at Mike's for the on-road crowd.. Just a thought...


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

That would be my vote is K&M because we did Mike's last year for the onroad charity race. But let's here the votes of those that will be working this in and see what happens.

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

What we really need to hear are the voices of the people who are going to be racing, both the in-town guys and out of towners. Anybody with a preference feel free to PM me or email to [email protected] so we're not discussing one track over the other on the 'Net. Both owners/tracks have been nothing but good to us and I don't want a ******* match started. This is a fundraiser, and the first offroad one in several years, so what we want is the biggest turnout we can get. I'll get this posted on a few other sites and ask for feedback. Once we decide where, then we'll see what date and get things moving. I know I'm in, Biff's in, Fuzzy is in. Who else wants to help? I'm going to put up another thread.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorry about being out the loop for awhile guys. (Flu) But I agree with Chris. E Mail him with your choice of tracks but please only do so if your willing to race at either track regardless of where it ends up.

We have alot to talk about as far as details go, so lets Git er Done!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Oh BTW. The only offroader I have would fall into the vintage class. Hint!


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Well that fits Gary since YOUR vintage too! LOL

Okay we'll hold off on where and when to see what the racers would like. I suggest hitting RCFiles, Sgrid and other forums with the question to get more input.
Let's discuss the format. I vote
Saturday - Electric - stk & mod buggy & truck plus mod 4wd.
Sunday - 1/10, MT, Arena Truck and 1/8 buggy maybe a sportsman 1/8.

Next 
Give me a list of sponsors. I cna talk to alot of them but if someone else has a connection to a couple in particular and can talk to them it would help out.

Raffles
We need to start working on online raffle stuff that was what helped raise so much money last year and something we can do fairly early.

Off subject kinda. I know a couple ex NFL guys that are into rc I will talk to and see if they would be interested in making a trip to the Hospital sometime this year. Maybe we could go run the cars we left there again with the kids.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

RCPro said:


> Next
> Give me a list of sponsors. I cna talk to alot of them but if someone else has a connection to a couple in particular and can talk to them it would help out.


Here is who helped out last year:

* Xtreme RC Cars - RC411 - They sent us a ton of stickers, magazines and a banner

* Performance Devices - while they did not send anything, the guy did contact me back and said that he was out of town and his secratary who was supposed to watch e-mail did not let him know. So he said when we did it again he would be more than happy to send some sponsorship stuff.

* Mike's Hobby Shop - Mike's came through for us BIG TIME last year! These guys easily dropped some big money on donating gear from the shop that went in for the drawings.

* RC Pro - Of course, you bro! You brought your boxes of shirts which we sold and used as handouts too! Thanks man!

* TTMB'ers - Some of the guys from up top did things for us like bring boom lighting and cooked BBQ for us to sell at the race during the Mains. That was aside from the raffles that guys like Sti and others did for us! That was totally awesome and as you said brought in a ton of cash!!

I had tried to contact others but most were non-responsive or did not have anything to donate. So we really need to work this aspect this time. I know if we hit this early enough and find out what they need to see in order for us to pull this off that we can get more sponsor in on the thing.

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

BIff, a Vintage class would be a blast. Limit it to Stock motors. I'd rather run that than put a stocker in my B4.

CD- 1/8 Sportsman for sure. The only time it adds to the program are the mains, and we can probably limit anything under the A to 10 min max. One of your ex-NFL guys was here this weekend. I only saw gas truck. He looked pretty good, but snowmonkey had his GT2 flying. I'll think about sponsors too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> BIff, a Vintage class would be a blast. Limit it to Stock motors. I'd rather run that than put a stocker in my B4.


That not only opens up another class, but a real "Fun" class that just about anybody who has an old car laying around.

Im all for having as many clases as we can. This may be a problem in some areas, like trophys, but it makes for a BIG and fun race! Heck, if we end up somewhere that has more than one kind of track...???

BTW, Paul and I are NOT doing the trophies this time. I STILL feel violated! :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> * TTMB'ers - Some of the guys from up top did things for us like bring boom lighting and cooked BBQ for us to sell at the race during the Mains. That was aside from the raffles that guys like Sti and others did for us! That was totally awesome and as you said brought in a ton of cash!!
> 
> PD2


I got that covered bro!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> BTW, Paul and I are NOT doing the trophies this time. I STILL feel violated! :slimer:


ROTFLMAO!!! I WAS violated! LOL! I think by now, trophy boy is gone. He did not really seem to have much permanence or future in the trophy industry. LOL!!!!

PD2


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

As I offered last year my dad does our RCP plaques and offered to donate them last year. I also bet we can get a graphics company to donate the graphics decals to put on them.

I understand the violated part I feel that way after most race weekends! LOL


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

RCPro said:


> As I offered last year my dad does our RCP plaques and offered to donate them last year. I also bet we can get a graphics company to donate the graphics decals to put on them.
> 
> I understand the violated part I feel that way after most race weekends! LOL


Yeah, but you like that kind of stuff.. You weirdo you....


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Your point is? LOL

BTW Mongo had an idea............ yea I know just doesn't sound right does it?!

The idea is we need to get several of the local radio or tv stations involved in a celebrity grudge match. We had something similar at the finals but I had to buy ads on the tv and radio to get that. This being a charity deal we should be able to get some interest from them. Does anyone have contacts at any of the stations?


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

RCPro said:


> BTW Mongo had an idea............ yea I know just doesn't sound right does it?!


Hey now, I resemble that remark....


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

RCPro said:


> As I offered last year my dad does our RCP plaques and offered to donate them last year. I also bet we can get a graphics company to donate the graphics decals to put on them.
> 
> I understand the violated part I feel that way after most race weekends! LOL


I know a graphics company that does awsome work,e-mail me the info that we need to put on the plaques and i will run over there and see what we can do.
[email protected]


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Now that would be fun. What about a sports team grudge match? I know there are several Texans who shop at RC Hobby, and Eron Clarke had several when he had his shop. I'll check with the PR depts. at radio and TV stations. Lajuan knows the guy who does the morning show at 93Q and he has his own charitable foundation. I bet he can get us started.



RCPro said:


> Your point is? LOL
> 
> BTW Mongo had an idea............ yea I know just doesn't sound right does it?!
> 
> The idea is we need to get several of the local radio or tv stations involved in a celebrity grudge match. We had something similar at the finals but I had to buy ads on the tv and radio to get that. This being a charity deal we should be able to get some interest from them. Does anyone have contacts at any of the stations?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> Your point is? LOL
> 
> BTW Mongo had an idea............ yea I know just doesn't sound right does it?!


Candy Gram for Mongo! :slimer:


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Mongo only pawn, in game of life......


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> Mongo only pawn, in game of life......


Does Mongo kill living potatoes?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mongo LIKE candy!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I loved that movie! Mel Brooks is great!

PD2


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

That just shows how old you are! LOL

Blazing Saddles was the 1st R rated movie I got to go to when I was in school. Dang I'm old!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

RCPro said:


> Dang I'm old!


Yes you are... lol


----------

